# Being Tyaar Bar Tyaar Vs The Environment



## Singh1999 (Apr 30, 2017)

Wjkk wjkf. Is the environment more important to sikhs then to be thyar bar thyar (ready upon ready). Now it is no question every sikh, Whether they are a singh or singhni, should keep shastars on them, such as the kirpan which  dasm patshah gave us, and encourage brothers and sisters to even buy a gun and be trained in the use of guns and other martial arts (including gatka). But the guru sahib also told us to keep and train in korsvari or horseback so we can use this skill in battle. The modern equivelant of a horse (because horses would be useless in todays conflicts)for battle would be a jeep. But the environmental impacts of the jeep from its emissions damage the earth and lead to global warming. So is it better to get a more fuel efficient vehicle and care for the environment and sacrafice staying thyar bar thyar with a jeep. An example of this is guru hargobind sahib ji and guru har rai sahib ji. Guru hargobind sab ji started miri piri making us saints and then soldiers. And as saints we should take care of our surrounding environment. Or the story of how guru har rai sahib jis palla hit and broke a rose head and guru hargobind sahib ji said play and walk carefully and do not destroy gods creation. I just wanted to know what the khalsa panth thought about this idea, should sikhs stay thyar bar thyar and get vehicles like jeeps even with the impact of the environment or should sikhs be more environmentally friendly with the sacrifice of being thyar bar thyar. Bulla chuka kehma muaf. Wjkk wjkf


----------



## RD1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Singh1999 said:


> The modern equivelant of a horse (because horses would be useless in todays conflicts)for battle would be a jeep.



Is the modern equivalent of a horse really a jeep? How is this conclusion reached? 

Our entire earth and universe is a manifestation of the One. Therefore, i think we should strive to value and take care of this earth, which gives us life. Conscious living.


----------



## Singh1999 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you for your reply veer ji. For the question of how jeeps and horses are related. The first guru to stress the use of horses was guru hargobind sahib ji. Guru hargobind sahib ji said that the sikh panth is now in need of weapons and horses so that we can make a sikh fauj, and guru sahib gave us the identity of sant sipahi. The reason why guru sahib stressed horses because in battle during the time of the gurus, horses were always an advantage in battle and gave  a strategic advantage in battle. But horses would be useless in todays yudhs. So wat do most modern militaries use? They use jeeps. The same way shastars have evolved overtime so have vehicles of war. Like how the switch from tegha or barcha to guns. The same way with horses to jeeps


----------



## sukhsingh (May 1, 2017)

Singh1999 said:


> Thank you for your reply veer ji. For the question of how jeeps and horses are related. The first guru to stress the use of horses was guru hargobind sahib ji. Guru hargobind sahib ji said that the sikh panth is now in need of weapons and horses so that we can make a sikh fauj, and guru sahib gave us the identity of sant sipahi. The reason why guru sahib stressed horses because in battle during the time of the gurus, horses were always an advantage in battle and gave  a strategic advantage in battle. But horses would be useless in todays yudhs. So wat do most modern militaries use? They use jeeps. The same way shastars have evolved overtime so have vehicles of war. Like how the switch from tegha or barcha to guns. The same way with horses to jeeps


How do you know that's why he stressed horses? I don't believe a Jeep would ever be a jaan bhai?


----------



## Martae Aurelius (May 5, 2017)

Wahe Guru ji ka  Kalsa!  Wahe Guru ji ki fateh!  
If one is to be ready, upon ready(double ready), one must realize the weak point of modern transportation, and counter it. That is fuel.
Gasoline, and commercial Diesel fuel are available as long as government allows it.  If one is to be truly ready, lying politicians cannot be relied upon. 
Gasoline cannot be made without much capital, and crude oil.  Even worse, it does not store well!  It is a fool's choice.  Diesel fuel stores well, in sealed containers, particularly with commercially available preservatives such as "sta-bil", it is much better than gasoline.   You can do a lot of work with a 55 gallon drum full of stabilized Diesel fuel, a long way into the future.  You'd put aside 2 barrels, and rotate(use up the fuel, and replace with fresh) them every 5 years. 
Vegetable, and animal fats, and oils can be used as Diesel fuels, and can become excellent Diesel fuel with a little simple chemistry.  The problem is, if you use potable fats, or fats that can be used as livestock feed, you are taking it out of the mouths of the hungry.  The Gurus would no doubt frown on this.
The best available solution is electric vehicles.   In conjunction with photovoltaic panels, EVs can make you independent from petrochemical dependence, except for replacement parts(tires), and lubricants.
The use of DC/DC power optimizers would allow a DC circuit to charge the EV directly without the need of an expensive inverter, at very high efficiencies.
The modern equivalent of a horse, would be a 1/2 ton, battery powered all wheel drive pickup.

Concerning firearms, they are only tools.  They can be used for good, or evil, as any other tool.  The American media seldom covers cases where the sight of a firearm deters an evildoer.  If Guru Gobind Rai were alive today, his Kirpan might be a Heckler, and Kokh .45 cal, or 9mm pistol.  A Kokhpan, as it were.

Considering the environment, PV panels, as mentioned earlier, growing your own food keeps you ready, and helps the environment.
  Food is the ultimate barter good.  Everyone always wants it, and quality is paid for.  This also increases Thyar.  I have contributed squash I grew to my local Gurudwara for the Langar.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (May 5, 2017)

Singh1999 said:


> Wjkk wjkf. Is the environment more important to sikhs then to be thyar bar thyar (ready upon ready). Now it is no question every sikh, Whether they are a singh or singhni, should keep shastars on them, such as the kirpan which  dasm patshah gave us, and encourage brothers and sisters to even buy a gun and be trained in the use of guns and other martial arts (including gatka). But the guru sahib also told us to keep and train in korsvari or horseback so we can use this skill in battle. The modern equivelant of a horse (because horses would be useless in todays conflicts)for battle would be a jeep. But the environmental impacts of the jeep from its emissions damage the earth and lead to global warming. So is it better to get a more fuel efficient vehicle and care for the environment and sacrafice staying thyar bar thyar with a jeep. An example of this is guru hargobind sahib ji and guru har rai sahib ji. Guru hargobind sab ji started miri piri making us saints and then soldiers. And as saints we should take care of our surrounding environment. Or the story of how guru har rai sahib jis palla hit and broke a rose head and guru hargobind sahib ji said play and walk carefully and do not destroy gods creation. I just wanted to know what the khalsa panth thought about this idea, should sikhs stay thyar bar thyar and get vehicles like jeeps even with the impact of the environment or should sikhs be more environmentally friendly with the sacrifice of being thyar bar thyar. Bulla chuka kehma muaf. Wjkk wjkf



For Sikhs the priority is the God and His Creation; his own wear comes next.  Remembering God, doing service to the humanity and sharing even hard earned wealth, caring for His creation i.e., environment are thus at priority.


----------

